# How Does Your Dog Swim



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Please describe your dog's swimming style


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Oakly has a slow, lumbering gait while swimming. He has lost a lot of swimming races to labs.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Daisy is just like Oakly, she's a symphony in water ...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Mine swim both ways..........


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

mason is quite the big splasher!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

He tried to but he started choking on the water... I haven't taken him back since... LOL.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Samson is graceful and Cosmo isn't:





 
I just love that you can clearly tell when Cosmo can't touch bottom anymore.....


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Brinkley does it both ways. It all depends on where the tennis ball is. If its in the water, well then, watch out. LOL!!! But she does swim both ways.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I have three that are GReat swimmers and two that look like they will drwon any minute. Luarel first in the first picture always looks like just her nose and eyes are above the water so she usually resemb;es the second picc when we go for a swim.

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y8/TheHooch/Comingatcha.jpg

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y8/TheHooch/DSC09984.jpg


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Daisy looks wonderful! Wish she could give ME a few swimming pointers! :
Griff hasn't had opportunity to swim yet.  I don't dare take him myself because I don't swim.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Carson hasn't really had the opportunity yet....hopefully soon though!!


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Amber hasn't had the opportunity yet... No lake/river/sea nearby!!! Hopefully this Summer will go down the coast. I wouldn't go for something in the city where everyone dumps they rubbish!


----------



## RiMan (Jan 8, 2006)

cosmo isnt gracefull when he swims


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Sadie and Loocie both are calm graceful swimmers, no splashes, nothing frantic.....I just love to watch them


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Priska is a fast and efficient swimmer.No splashes,whatsoever.
Titus swims in a very nonchalant ,easy-going swimmer.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Faith won't leave her feet. she loves splashing around in the water, but will not swim.


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

Millie LOVES to swim!!! I have to get her out of the water. She can tread water too.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Lilah is very graceful and is smooth right when she gets in, Robbie splashes until he gets leveled out.


----------



## Gayle & Lucy (Jun 30, 2007)

Lucy swims NOT. Sheeeeeeesh. :no:


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

Shy swims gracefully, no splashing.. London splashes all the way.. she loves to splash.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I got both, Jack is the splashing, jumping soaking me kind
and Peanut is more graceful, once she is in the pool.


----------



## Augustus McCrae (Jun 10, 2007)

Gus swims like a fish, I am pretty sure that he can beat me already! He's graceful as can be.


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

Monty loves his swimming & also alittle diving. He loves swimming with dad.

He swims gracefully


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

After the initial plunge, my dogs swim efficiently and "gracefully". To teach a dog to swim properly and effectively (they are, after all, retrievers) I have them carry a bumper. This simulates the dog carrying a duck, and helps to properly align their head and neck, and provides them with the needed "purpose" of bringing something back to me. They need to "level out" when swimming, I love swimming the dogs, and often meet up with my Collie pal (who lives across the road from a great private beach on the bay) and we swim my Goldens, her 2 Goldens, and several Collies (smooths, as the coats on the roughs would take months to dry :doh:...they don't really like swimming, anyway, or else we'd both be spending hours blow drying them so the COULD enjoy a dip!)


----------



## kezia14 (Aug 12, 2007)

My dogs cant swim...
But he always try, try , try to swim......


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Mine have only been in a lake once. After the initial big splash (it was such a happy surprise) it was smooth sailing all the way. They loved it!


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

Shadow LOVES to swim; he's my splasher, but then the goober thinks the splashes are to catch and eat so we only let him swim early because he pees a LOT for the rest of the day.

Hunter does not like to swim, but once we forced him into the water and he was pretty graceful.


----------

